# Winter Olympics



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2014)

2 days out, and the chatter is sad and humerous to say the least. Corruption, dumpy hotels, corruption, incomplete infrastructure, mass killings of stray dogs, corruption, no water, no heat, no lightbulbs, no toiletpaper in the toilets(?), no Shaun White in the slope style, terror threats, and did I mention corruption? None the less, I prefer winter events to summer events....mostly becasuse theu are all dangerous....cept curling, though I suppose you could slip and fall, or pull a hammy. I like the sled type events...bob, skeleton, luge..and the crazy fools who do Super G...70 MPH on laminated polymer planks....safety helmets of course...for safety. Bi-athalon...ski and shoot? Now thats a sport...imagine a summer equivalent....10K with rifle. Ski jump...i say again..ski jump, nuff said on that one. Who else like a crazy winter competition?  Hopefully team USA be Putin on a clinc...see that, play on words...Putin. BURN!


----------



## bmblank (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost wonder if there weren't some clandestine agencies of various governments that went to the Olympic committee and said, "hey, we need to embed some people in Russia..." Straight up Argo style.


----------



## razerface (Feb 5, 2014)

curling! The only sport i watch, ever. Is it really a sport?


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2014)

razerface said:


> curling! The only sport i watch, ever. Is it really a sport?



Huh - I thought they were just cleaning up with a roomba.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2014)

now thats just mean...in old country we played curling outside, on open ice with irregular stones. full of danger...fall through ice, attack by abdominal snow man/yeti, viking horde, drunken neighbor who's wife you know all too well, fronst bites...is slightly more tame indoors...though angry neighbor sometimes still make appearance.


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you Roomba?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 5, 2014)

Fellow local contractor, well, painter (not really a contractor, they're a little squirrelly if ya know what I mean) is coaching the snowboard slopestyle team this year.
A paint color inquiry was inadvertently sent to him yesterday via email, he replied, lol. Didn't know the name of the color off hand, being in Russia, coaching and all....
They must be bored over there, would've taken him 3 days to return that email if he were home in NH


----------



## bmblank (Feb 5, 2014)

Great, note the Russian authorities know what color you want...


----------



## jharkin (Feb 5, 2014)

The toilet paper thing should have been no surprise to these international journalists, I assume many of them have traveled in Asia before. No paper in the toilet is common across Asia, their sewer systems aren't designed for it.

They should be glad they aren't squat toilets (which actually are more hygienic then ours once you get past the mental block of using one)


The rest of it... Oh boy what a mess.........


----------



## osagebow (Feb 5, 2014)

Love the winter games. Crazy stuff coming outta there though. My hockey call  - Canada, gold; US, silver: Russia, bronze. 

An enraged Putin feeds Evgeni Malkin to a dozen snow leopards


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 5, 2014)

bmblank said:


> Great, note the Russian authorities know what color you want...



Don't forget the NSA! It's like backing up your files in triplicate!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 6, 2014)

Jags said:


> Do you Roomba?


I have, only 1 sheet anywheres near me and its in a country club, so not so much anymore.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't dance.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 6, 2014)

it's never not necessarily too late to start


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 6, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> it's never not necessarily too late to start



Marge and Homer picked it up later in life and really did well.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Feb 6, 2014)

i love  the bobsleigh and luge.....

I also love that there is an aussie snowboarder called chumpy...I dont know if he is any good, but thats the best nick name ever!!


----------



## bmblank (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd rather be chumpy than "the flying tomato".


----------



## razerface (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like most of the curling is on at times I have to sleep or be at work.


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope it goes off without an attack of some kind.  also this bull crap of "sports" that require subjective judging.  replace figure skating with  Barrel jumping. How about that new skating on that crazy coarse with banked turns and jumps   simple first to finish wins.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 8, 2014)

iceguy4 said:


> How about that new skating on that crazy coarse with banked turns and jumps   simple first to finish wins.


Skater cross. I wouldn't be surprised if red bull has a trademark or something on that. I'm with you though.


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 8, 2014)

there the  American girl looks great ...63...jappo girl falls and gets a higher score   russan 15 YO looks choppy and ...young inexperienced  gets a 70 +     all bull crap....subjective


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you expect honest non bias judging in Russia. Bob Kostis has become a spokesmen for how wonderful it is over there. Except for his pink eye.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 9, 2014)

> there the American girl looks great ...63...jappo girl falls and gets a higher score



Ironically,  the American fell twice during Olympic qualifying and beat out a girl who had a great routine.  Go figure. .


----------



## Trktrd (Feb 9, 2014)

Bob Kostis mustn't have listened to the hotel personnel. Do Not use water on face!


----------



## boomhour (Feb 10, 2014)

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ol...an-expect-on-their-prize-money-014945241.html


----------



## bsruther (Feb 10, 2014)

I like the games so far. I enjoyed the opening ceremonies, I wish we could still be that proud over here. When I imagine what our opening ceremony would look like, I picture Miley Cirus rubbing her behind on some guys crotch.
I think the competitions have been pretty good so far as well, despite the media's attempts to trash Russia's hosting of the games...for whatever reason.
Don't usually watch figure skating, but that little Russian girl is pretty impressive.

The camera work on the skiing and snowboarding is great. I'm amazed by the camera angles and the HD during slo-mo.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 10, 2014)

Rhumba (a favorite of mine).  Basically, a syncopated fox-trot.  But on the "quick-quick" weight is shifted to the hips and delayed just a tad.  The desired result is a lot easier for women than for men due to anatomical variances.  But it's a wonderfully relaxed, sensual dance, too frequently "Cha Cha-fied".  Listen to Herb Alpert/TB "Tangerine" to get the feel.


----------



## razerface (Feb 10, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Rhumba (a favorite of mine).  Basically, a syncopated fox-trot.  But on the "quick-quick" weight is shifted to the hips and delayed just a tad.  The desired result is a lot easier for women than for men due to anatomical variances.  But it's a wonderfully relaxed, sensual dance, too frequently "Cha Cha-fied".  Listen to Herb Alpert/TB "Tangerine" to get the feel.


i thought we were referring to the little robot vacum cleaner


----------



## Jags (Feb 10, 2014)

razerface said:


> i thought we were referi
> 
> i thought we were referring to the little robot vacum cleaner



That is so 24 posts ago.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw "dance" and completely forgot myself... .  Better than being off beat in a Rhumba, I guess! (I've learned to overlook poor spelling)

I'll hazard a bet that you don't know how to dance, Razer.?   (you, too, Jags?)


----------



## Jags (Feb 10, 2014)

Depends on if whiskey is involved.


----------



## razerface (Feb 10, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I saw "dance" and completely forgot myself... .  Better than being off beat in a Rhumba, I guess! (I've learned to overlook poor spelling)
> 
> I'll hazard a bet that you don't know how to dance, Razer.?   (you, too, Jags?)


ha! you would lose! I grew up with hard rock n roll,,,,where any old jerking around was considered dancing. 

"dance like you think nobody is watching"


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 10, 2014)

Sad.  Music, social dance, and nice table manners have always accorded me a graceful entrée to the sorts of people I wish to include in my clientele.  Perhaps that's not the case for you, Razer./Jags.  But then I'm 26-7 posts too late... .  (still know how to do all the ballroom dances properly, though. and neither of you do!) 

Funny how those who don't know how to do something are the first to disparage the knowledge of someone who does... think about that, guys.  Isn't this site about furthering the knowledge of using woodstoves efficiently?  and yet... when someone offers knowledge on the Inglenook (appropriate site for information unrelated to stoves) you can't wait to descend and "make fun"? 

Rock on.


----------



## Jags (Feb 10, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Funny how those who don't know how to do something are the first to disparage the knowledge of someone who does...


Not sure where this comes from.  Who is making fun of your ability to dance?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone notice some really poor announcing of the downhill last night?  They seemed more concerned with talking about the person and their background than the actual run as it was unfolding live in front of us. Some runs there was no mention of times, speeds, placement, etc. Just seemed really sloppy to me 

And what is with all the Russia bashing? I'm sure there's some rough edges over there, maybe more than normal given that it's Russia,  but why is a tweeted pic of a busted up hollow core door that got stuck a headline story?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Sad.  Music, social dance, and nice table manners have always accorded me a graceful entrée to the sorts of people I wish to include in my clientele.  Perhaps that's not the case for you, Razer./Jags.  .



As a chemist and a potter, I can get by on nerd trivia, fire, and booze. My wife can dance- this I can appreciate.

(I didn't see anyone disparaging)


----------



## razerface (Feb 11, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Sad.  Music, social dance, and nice table manners have always accorded me a graceful entrée to the sorts of people I wish to include in my clientele.  Perhaps that's not the case for you, Razer./Jags.  But then I'm 26-7 posts too late... .  (still know how to do all the ballroom dances properly, though. and neither of you do!)
> 
> Funny how those who don't know how to do something are the first to disparage the knowledge of someone who does... think about that, guys.  Isn't this site about furthering the knowledge of using woodstoves efficiently?  and yet... when someone offers knowledge on the Inglenook (appropriate site for information unrelated to stoves) you can't wait to descend and "make fun"?
> 
> Rock on.


if you would talk to my wife,,,she would tell you i am a wonderful dancer,,, . Her opinion is the only one that counts to me on that subject. 

nobody made fun,,,,are you confusing us laughing at roombas? It is not rhumba spelled wrong.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 11, 2014)

men's roomba team not looks so good last night...not enough sweep. The men's downhill (sad Bode did not win, he's from NH you know) was insane. Some of those jumps just make you wanna poop your pants. I thought opening ceremony quite cool with the projections onto the floor. Aside from Mr. Costas giving the stink eye, the broadcast has been decent as well.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 11, 2014)

Over all I think it's been good, I had it on in the background last night so maybe it was I who was not paying attention.  Nah...that would mean the gf is right,  impossible.  

Courses for skiers looked really good despite their warm weather. Good entertainment to say the least.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 11, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I'll hazard a bet that you don't know how to dance



"dance" is such a subjective term...i contort to the beat of the drum...is amusing for the spectators, and I'm all about amusement.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 11, 2014)

Bummed Shaun White is empty handed. Met him in passing probably 10 years ago now, really nice down to earth guy. Scored a couple free snow boards for my buddies kids.

Edit: sorry if this was a spoiler,  read it didn't watch it. Watching women's slopestyle now, snow conditions are really bad.


----------



## boomhour (Feb 15, 2014)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/usa-beats-russia-overtime-shootout-203025579.html

Now where did i put my lucky loonie!


----------



## osagebow (Feb 15, 2014)

boomhour said:


> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/usa-beats-russia-overtime-shootout-203025579.html
> 
> Now where did i put my lucky loonie!


 crazy game. Where is Ovechkin or Malkin in the shootout? Thanks crazy Russian coach!


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2014)

They'd better not puck around with team USA.


----------



## boomhour (Feb 16, 2014)

osagebow said:


> crazy game. Where is Ovechkin or Malkin in the shootout? Thanks crazy Russian coach!



Pesky Russians... touch nothing!


----------



## boomhour (Feb 16, 2014)

begreen said:


> They'd better not puck around with team USA.



Bet you wish you had 1 of these!

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/m...pics-is-the-best-thing-at-the-olympics-021014


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 16, 2014)

When does the ice racing start ????????????


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 16, 2014)

bsruther said:


> I like the games so far. I enjoyed the opening ceremonies, I wish we could still be that proud over here. When I imagine what our opening ceremony would look like, I picture Miley Cirus rubbing her behind on some guys crotch.
> I think the competitions have been pretty good so far as well, despite the media's attempts to trash Russia's hosting of the games...for whatever reason.
> Don't usually watch figure skating, but that little Russian girl is pretty impressive.
> 
> The camera work on the skiing and snowboarding is great. I'm amazed by the camera angles and the HD during slo-mo.


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Over all I think it's been good, I had it on in the background last night so maybe it was I who was not paying attention.  Nah...that would mean the gf is right,  impossible.
> 
> Courses for skiers looked really good despite their warm weather. Good entertainment to say the least.


Best part is no Costas


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2014)

All hail Meryl and Charlie!

We can do all the basic ballroom dances, but on ice skates?  Unhuh!  I am blown away at how fast they skate, and how easy they make the deep curving edges and the changes of those edges look.  Anyone who appreciates hockey will understand instantly.  WOW!


----------



## boomhour (Feb 17, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> All hail Meryl and Charlie!
> 
> We can do all the basic ballroom dances, but on ice skates?  Unhuh!  I am blown away at how fast they skate, and how easy they make the deep curving edges and the changes of those edges look.  Anyone who appreciates hockey will understand instantly.  WOW!


 
Congratulations on winning gold in ice dancing, it was close.

And now the real ice dancing begins with Canada and USA going for gold in girls hockey.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2014)

Umm, not even close to "dance"!  I love hockey.  Great game against Sweden...


----------



## boomhour (Feb 17, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Umm, not even close to "dance"!  I love hockey.  Great game against Sweden...



Maybe but when your Canadian ice hockey is dance.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 19, 2014)

These figure skaters have gotta be spinning at 75-90 RPM. Yes no? Crazy fast.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 20, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> These figure skaters have gotta be spinning at 75-90 RPM. Yes no? Crazy fast.


crazy fast...makes my face hurt watching


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 20, 2014)

I love figure skating mostly because I love dance (I skate on my ankles).  But I don't love the direction the sport has headed in the past 20 yrs., or so.  No more compulsory figures, no more compulsory dances which are designed to showcase mastery of the basic elements of figure skating.  So much of the sport has been revised to appeal to a television audience (and advertisers)... frankly, no one wants to watch skater after skater perform the basic school figures or the very rigid sequence of steps that define the basic dances in ice dancing (I think that ended in 1988).  But more than that, the focus on the athleticism required to pull off amazing jumps has superceded the mastery of controlled, deep, and secure edgeing right along with mastery of spinning and the artistry required to really "sell" choreography.  It makes no sense that a failed triple or quadruple jump scores higher than a beautifully executed program of "lesser" difficulty. I would rather see a more moderate reintroduction of the basic elements/components than the relentless pursuit of quadruple jumps, etc. at the expense of the other elements of the sport that are its very definition.  There will always be talented, capable skaters who will move the sport forward, just as there always have been.  Very "old school", but my cursory google search unearthed some interesting tid-bits:  Check out this guy's spinning ; he is considered to be one of the finest spinners the sport has ever seen (but was a silver medalist because "figures" were 60% of the score).  You never see a competitor execute such a centred spin that is maintained so long nowadays (takes too much time and that means fewer jumps).  RPM estimated at  well over 200.  And when he's finished the spin he has to take off again without falling over (no small feat).  Another interesting link:  http://www.dit.upm.es/~jantonio/personal/patinaje/spin.htm.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 20, 2014)

my mom is big on the skating, so i grew up watching it always...nationals and whatnot. now is mostyl the scott hamilton show. dont get me wrong he's very entertaining how his voice gets higher and louder and he squeezes whenever there's a jump, but a good bit of the art of skating has been pushed aside to make room for triple axle-triple toe...or the all too popular failed attempt at the quad. I find that woman who is doing the commentary to be bizarre...she say the silliest things. i kinda do wish the hamilton backflip was a requirement though...that is pretty gutsy. I think thay should add hurdles...some type of obstacles to navigate with style.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 20, 2014)

In my cursory google search I happened upon a very interesting "rant" by the venerable Dick Button recorded in 2010.  It pretty much sums it up, IMO.  Scott Hamilton is shown before Dick takes the mike.  I have noticed the dearth of skilled commentators recently... .  Scott Hamilton is certainly qualified and engaged (!) but I have eschewed NBC in favor of the CBC station we receive on cable... VASTLY superior (even as I struggle to keep up with my rudimentary command of French).


----------



## boomhour (Feb 20, 2014)

Now this is hockey!  Ref needs to let them play!!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 20, 2014)

No kidding!  I had to leave for an app't. just as they were going into overtime.  Couldn't find the game on the radio, either.  The Canadians gritted it out, never gave up and really turned up the gas in the final minutes of the third period.  They worked for it and it was a fabulous game.  (went to UNH and they always had a great women's team).


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 20, 2014)

Our Canadian ladies are rockin' the house literally ... Win for Canadian curling!  Our Canadian women brought home the gold for hockey too


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 20, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Our Canadian ladies are rockin' the house literally ... Win for Canadian curling!  Our Canadian women brought home the gold for hockey too



Pretty sure the hockey team was cheating 

Congratulations!


----------



## alforit (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally some real excitement in these Olympic games..............Great game to both of Canada and US women's hockey .........Just too bad we didn't win ....ughh. 

Congrats Canada !  You fought for it. It was our game to lose .............and we did....heh


----------



## boomhour (Feb 21, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> .makes my face hurt watching



I can see why.


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

US Canada mens' semifinal game today at 11:45 on NBC Sports channel
.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 21, 2014)

In my little corner of New England we have the luxury of a Canadian TV station that is broadcast in French (large local historically Francophone community and lots of "touristes quebecois").  I love it! watch it all the time even though it's a struggle for me to follow the entirety of any prolonged dialogue.  I have to say that their coverage of "les jeux Olympiques" blows NBC (and their "expert" stooges) right out of the water.  Now that Time Warner is about to be sucked up by Comcast I suspect that station will soon disappear... .  To be honest, that station and PBS are the only reasons we waste any money on the most basic cable package. 

I have really enjoyed Curling and le Patinage Vitesse, too.  (youngsters on snowboards are exciting but it doesn't look remotely like a "good idea" to someone my age, lol.  Wow)


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess you guys get to keep Beiber....


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 21, 2014)

Laurent Cyr said:


> I guess you guys get to keep Beiber....



WINNER keeps the Beib,  it's in the official Olympic rules! He belongs to Canada and now they got him back! Again, Congratulations! !!


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, it ain`t over.  We both have a game to play to get a medal.  I wish everyone luck!


----------



## razerface (Feb 21, 2014)

Canada goes gold in men's curling!


----------



## alforit (Feb 21, 2014)

razerface said:


> Canada goes gold in men's curling!


 
What's curling ? ..............


----------



## razerface (Feb 21, 2014)

alforit said:


> What's curling ? ..............


You know,,, they plug it in,,wrap their hair around it,,the open that long silver thing and pull it away,,, Wala! Curls!


----------



## alforit (Feb 21, 2014)

razerface said:


> You know,,, they plug it in,,wrap their hair around it,,the open that long silver thing and pull it away,,, Wala! Curls!


 
lol


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 21, 2014)

alforit said:


> What's curling ? ..............


Curling looks like an excuse to drink Beer. Winter horseshoes


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 21, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> When does the ice racing start ????????????
> 
> View attachment 127720
> View attachment 127721


Those things look like fun. I have not been on my bike for a while. That is a dreadful thing....


----------



## boomhour (Feb 21, 2014)

So now that we have won men's and women's hockey against USA, and Obama has to buy a couple of Canadian beers .

 does this mean we get the Keystone pipe line pushed through?


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats on your wins! Obama should drink more than a couple beers... The pipeline  should be in already before you sell it all to China. The Pennsylvania Navy will be descending on the Rideau for pike soon....


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 21, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> Those things look like fun. I have not been on my bike for a while. That is a dreadful thing....



What are you waiting for ... spring?
http://www.dirtrider.com/features/protips/141_1003_winter_and_snow_riding_tips/


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> What are you waiting for ... spring?
> http://www.dirtrider.com/features/protips/141_1003_winter_and_snow_riding_tips/


I am waiting for spring. Ever notice Dirt Rider is based out of Cali? Where were they when I raced a harescramble in 6" of snow with ice on my foot pegs ??


----------



## johneh (Feb 22, 2014)

Curling It's a game were we get to throw Rocks at each other


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 22, 2014)

johneh said:


> Curling It's a game were we get to throw Rocks at each other


I used to play that game when I was a kid. Someone got stitches and I got spanked. Curling career over....


----------



## BrianN (Feb 22, 2014)

alforit said:


> What's curling ? ..............


Curling is, apparently, getting to be a dangerous sport. Too bad the I.O.C. blocked the video for copy right issues.
http://www.examiner.com/article/is-...athlete-falls-on-ice-slams-head-video?cid=rss


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 22, 2014)

BrianN said:


> Curling is, apparently, getting to be a dangerous sport. Too bad the I.O.C. blocked the video for copy right issues.
> http://www.examiner.com/article/is-...athlete-falls-on-ice-slams-head-video?cid=rss


The I.O.C. is a joke. They think wrestling should not have an Olympic venue. With the exception of a singlet(thank god)that sport remains untouched from the technology that prices many competitors from sport.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, looks to be over for the U.S.A. mens hockey. 4 - 0 mid way through the third.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 22, 2014)

one has to question respect for monies spent http://sports.yahoo.com/photos/thanks-for-the-memories-abandoned-winter-olympic-venues-slideshow/


----------



## boomhour (Feb 22, 2014)

It will be quite a sports day Sunday with men's hockey going for gold starting at 7 a.m. followed by the closing ceremonies.  The Daytona 500 starts in the afternoon and finishing off the day will be the Grammy Awards (although not a sporting event) but will definitely be a full day of staying glued to the tube!


----------



## boomhour (Feb 23, 2014)

woooooo hoooooo  Gold for men's hockey. Thank you all for the banter, it has been fun.  When the Olympics are over it will be quite a void to fill.

    Now bring on sledge hockey!


----------



## johneh (Feb 23, 2014)

This says it all for hockey


----------



## boomhour (Feb 23, 2014)

Or this.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Sweden!  Your medals are almost ready...


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 23, 2014)

Woot Woot! Stevie Y is now pulling the plug. Thanks Stevie!! 2 consecutive gold medal teams!!


----------

